# The Stritonoly Chronicles



## Williamlk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello all,

My new novel _*The Eye of the Storm*_ was just released last month. 
It is the first book in a series called *The Stritonoly Chronicles*


This is my favorite review:

~5 Stars~
If you ever wondered why some authors are masters in the genre of Science Fiction, 
it is because they intertwine enough reality in their stories to make them believable. They take you to other planets with creatures that are only in your dreams and nightmares. They take you to other worlds with some of the same mistakes and insanities that keep us awake at night here on earth. 

That is exactly what William L.K. has done in his book The Eye of the Storm. 

A seemingly doomed planet, a species of slave creatures, good versus evil and a young girl dying on earth. These are all merged into a Science fiction tale that will leave you breathless. You find yourself immersed in the saga of a young man bent on the destruction of not only himself and his family but of a planet that is in the eye of a storm. 

To see the other reviews click here:
Amazon.com: The Eye of the Storm eBook: William L.K.: Kindle Store

This is a link to free sample on my website if you're interested:
www.williamlk.com

The next book in the series is due out later this month. 
It's called_* Barok's Exodus*_ for more info visit:
www.sci-fi-cafe.com

Thanks and I'd love to hear any feedback you might have!

William L.K.


----------



## Williamlk (Jan 22, 2011)

The second book in _The Stritonoly Chronicles_ was just released.
It's called Barok's Exodus.


----------



## Williamlk (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a release from sci-fi-cafe.com

*SPECIAL EDITION of "The Voice"* will be available *for just $0.99* along with the other William L.K eBooks "The Eye of the Storm" and "Barok's Exodus" - really, it's just for February; 1-March, they'll be back to their usual but certainly lovely price.
William L.K has brewed up a couple of short, stories which we're giving away with this Special Edition (look out for the green strap-line across the bottom of the cover).


----------



## Williamlk (Apr 17, 2011)

The link above for _*The Eye of the Storm *_has changed.

This is the correct link:
Amazon.com: The Eye of the Storm (The Stritonoly Chronicles) eBook: William L.K: Kindle Store

The final book in the trilogy is due out May 20th and will be released through sci-fi-cafe.com


----------

